# Officer Down: Sergeant Tate Lynch - [Casa Grande , Arizona]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

10/26/2007
*Officer Down: Sgt. Tate Lynch*

*Officer Down: Sergeant Tate Lynch* - [Casa Grande , Arizona]








_*PoliceOne Member since 03/02/2007*_

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 36

*Cause of Death:* Fall
*
Additional Information:* Sergeant Lynch had served with the agency for 7 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.
*
Incident Details:* Sergeant Lynch succumbed to injuries sustained when he fell from a wall while conducting training exercises with the Pinal County SWAT team.

Sergeant Lynch was a member of the inter-agency Pinal County SWAT team. The team was training at the Pinal County Detention Center, in Florence, where Sergeant Lynch was rappelling down a wall. During his decent, Sergeant Lynch fell, sustaining serious head injuries.

Sergeant Lynch was flown to Scottsdale Healthcare Trauma Center where he succumbed to his injuries a short time later.

*End of Watch:* Thursday, October 25, 2007

*Ariz. officer has fatal fall during training excercise

*The Associated Press
PHOENIX - A Casa Grande police officer has died after being injured in a fall during an Arizona SWAT Team training exercise.
Sgt. Tate Lynch died several hours after being airlifted to Scottsdale Healthcare Osborn following the Thursday afternoon accident.
Lynch, 36, was a seven-year police veteran. He is survived by his wife and three children.
Lynch fell while he was rappelling from a wall during a training exercise at the Pinal County Detention Center in Florence.
The state Department of Public Safety Critical Accident Team is investigating to determine how Lynch fell.


----------

